# new toy



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

We got a new toy to play in the sand box with. 

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=72e23604-6dd0-2297-9223-76a32c3e717c&size=>

I haven't checked what the year is, but it's a MF 204 TLB. It's got a Z134 Continental gas engine, and a 2 range 2 sp transmission with a torque converter instead of a clutch. Haven't had chance to play much yet. But intend to do some digging around the farm, it's pretty old. but it should scratch in the dirt for us anyway.artydanc


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

get some pictures of that thing diggin!
Ryan


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

cool looking thing parts l got a new top too lol


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Looks like it is in pretty decent shape Parts! :thumbsup: I wouldn't complain about having one of those.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

don't take it a part lol have fun with that thing but be safe


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Nope, don't plan to take this one apart James, at least not until something serious goes!

Once we get chance to get digging I'll post some pics, but I sure wouldn't want any one watching me for a while!! Finnesse is definetely optional just yet! I may need BA to come show me how to do this right.:lmao:


I'm sure not complaining Chief, been wanting one of these for a looong time!! I plan to have a LOT of fun with this toy!!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Let me know when you are going to dig parts man and i will come up with my camcorder and film you :lmao: Nice old tractor.
Jody


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

make a pool 4 your kids


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

man thats a serious bucket/claw whatever its called.. Have fun putting that beast to work...


I'd pay to be able to try to use stuff like that.. too bad theres no heavy equipment theme park where goobers like me could play with those big toys... I'd pay good money to do it and i bet im not the only one.... 

Good luck PM... you ever want to make a 'disney heavy equipment playpark' ill be there...


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Let me know when you are going to dig parts man and i will come up with my camcorder and film you :lmao: Nice old tractor.
> Jody *



 You'd never be able to hold the camera on me Jody, you'd be too busy laughing!!!


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Simple John
You might be on to something, sure beats teacups!


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

nice toy partsman have fun with it


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Partsman maybe you cold rent it out to tractorholic’s like us.

Seriously, it’s seems like there would be at least one facility that
would offer tractorholics an opportunity to pay and play. 
The problem must be the liability insurance they would need.

How about a lawn tractor magazine? Not even one ?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

aegt5000
There's an idea! A magazine like road and track, spend all day playing with different brands and write about them at night.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Hey PM, anyidea where that came from?? Sounds strange but there was a tractor JUST like that down the road from my house, and they were clearing all there stuff out, and the tractor left about a week or two ago. Odds are slim, but MAN it look JUST like it!!!!


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

nice lookin old mf parts if ya need some help just holler ill head up yer way love runnin backhoes nothing too it lol if u never run one just get ion n pull each lever 2 see wat it does thts wat i always did n thn get ya a rythm goin yopu be ok is it 2 lever 3 or 4 lever for hoe control watever it is just give her heck lollol you be ok need any help holler loud towards the south ill hear ya lol:thumbsup: eace: :elephant:


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

On the theme park idea, we've got something like that about 6-8 miles from my house!! "Atlantic Transport Training Academy". For I think around $2500 you can spend 6 or 12 weeks learning to operate high-way trucks and/or heavy equipment. They seem to keep the classes pretty full and are always busy. New courses start every 12 weeks!! 

Paul, this one has spent all it's life around here, we bought it from a nabour by our woodlot, he got it about a year ago from a local tractor dealer. The guy who owned it before that was at our place about a week or 2 ago and recognised it!! He said he had all the cylinders repacked and generally gone over the machine, sooo sounds like it should be good to go for a while.artydanc 

BA, it's a 4 lever control + 2 more for the legs. I'm catching on to what the levers do, but this boy got NO rythm!!:lmao: I haven't had any chance to play yet, just dug a couple of scoops of snow out of the ditch fer fun, but I think I'll catch on once I get cahnce to do some real digging.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

So parts how you coming along with running the backhoe no pictures yet of you operating it:lmao: 
Jody


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Nothing yet Jody, it's still sitting where it was in the picture, hasn't moved. There;s still a lot of snow around, no place to dig yet. I imagine it will be late May by the time the ground dries enough to get any where to dig stuff up!frown


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

I will trade you my Sabre for it. HA HA
Rodster


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well you could use it for moving snow.
Jody


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Been thinking about that. Gotta take it around by the shop and make a few adjustments, then thought I might spread some of the snow banks aroud the groud so they'll melt quicker. Makes an excuse to play!!


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

:headclap: 

Partsman, I had a 204-Workbull and it had the foot shuttle forward,reverse & neutral rev in the middle pedal. I sure did like that old tractor. The foot shuttle is great for loading trucks. I lost mine over a bank and it messed it up pretty bad when it hit bottom. I ended up selling it for 2 grand with post hole digger and gannon bucket.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

JB, ours has the same shuttle set-up. I think it should be quite a nice machine when we finally get chance to put it to work! I think I may get to dig in the manure pile with it to loosen up the frozen manure so we can haul it to the other farm for fertilizer. It's a dirty job, but some one has to do it!!:lmao:


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

:smoking: 

Partsman, I dont know if you have a manual but I remember having to buy I think caster bean oil for the shuttle transmission. It stated in the manual not to use petroleum oil because of the Bronze Bushings or Bearings in the tranny.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by parts man _
> *On the theme park idea, we've got something like that about 6-8 miles from my house!! "Atlantic Transport Training Academy". For I think around $2500 you can spend 6 or 12 weeks learning to operate high-way trucks and/or heavy equipment. They seem to keep the classes pretty full and are always busy. New courses start every 12 weeks!!
> *


Being realistic, i know i'd never need to learn to run the stuff.. unfortunately, i'd probably never get to own a big piece of equipment...  


id just want a chance to really work them hard for a few hours, OK for a few days....


Be great to take that coarse.... after the class, you'd still need the big money to buy a excavator/dozer/backhoe... also it seems most of the old timers i see running the big stuff have been self taught.. and many are damned good at it too... 


if money were no object, id love to get a little skidder/excavator. 
you could get a great part time job with it...


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Ive got to run a little Cat D4 dozer a Deer track hoe a Case back hoe and a Bobcat skid steer. The track hoe was fun it had AC so i stay cool and joy sticks to operate it was a blast. The Bobcat was also fun if you ever get the chance to run one of those you will have a blast. 
Jody


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

JB, we don't have a manual, so thank you very much for that info!! You could have just saved us some $$$!! I think we'd better look for a manual!!

SJ, sorry, the training accademy was as close as I could find to a theme park! It's quite a chunk of change, but it sure would be a fun course!! I agree that most of the H-E guys are self taught, this is just a chance for a new guy to get a job. I expect they teach the basics, and mostly safety, getting good comes with practice!

The guy who dug my basement has been running a TLB since he was a kid, his father has 3 or 4 TLBs and 2 small dozers, and those boys are SLICK!!!! One of the boys runs the dozer, did some ground clearing for us. He was digging out 18-24" spruce stumps with a TD8 IH (not a very big dozer) that had a root ball 10'+ across!! They are rough on machinery, but they sure can make it WORK!!!!


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

runnin equipmnt is fun ive run few pieces in my life i can operate pretty good but not as good as my pop hes bin runnin stuff over 50 years and still does i m 31 an bin round it since i was born same as pop he was born into it too lol... out all equipmnt ive run best i like is cat EL200 trackhoe and the cat 963 track loader lots power rrr rrr rr lol but i cant forget my antique i have my 1951 cat 212 road grader shes n oldy but still runs n works great :thumbsup:


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

BA, it's just like getting to play in a HUGE sandbox all day!


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

:smoking: 

I did not like operating the Cat 963 track loaders. Half the controls are backwards from all other loaders, Including other Cat loader models.


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

jonbron i have uncle tht wont run rear engine loaders cause he says everythings bakwards lol cause tht reason pedals n bucket n trans control are same as old front mod crawler loaders unles you mean the old lever steerin shuttle jobs like the 955H and 977H lol


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

:smoking: 

Man, I liked the 977s And I also liked the 966 rubber loaders. I personally like the handling of the 966 much better than the 988s also.


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

never ran rubber tired loaders cept for a case we had 2 cat 941b trak loaders wen i was younger thts wat i learned to run i loved those loaders thn got 943 it was dffrnt atr frst bein used 2 seein a motor in front of you instead it bein in bak of you lol:thumbsup:


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

ya arent cat backhoes backwards in controls too?
Ryan


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

ya theres wats called excavator setup or jd or cat pattern thy r opposite from each other jd is bucket crowd in left and lift and swing in right stik i thnk or swap tht lol i get confused lol i m used 2 case 3 lever or the ford controls 4 levers


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

What kind of grass is that that you have up there Parts man, its white and not the usual green color. Sure is unique


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

:lmao: Ya,,, good one,,, that's what our tourism department calls "white gold"  because of all the skiers and snowmobilers it brings into the province over the winter. I just call it a %$#@ cold PITA!!!!


----------

